# Please explain the degrees of gloss like 30 or 60



## 67blackgoat (Dec 2, 2011)

I see different black paints called out for different parts. I get that the part about flat black or full gloss. I would like to know how to do a 60 degree gloss.

I would really like to have a fender with the different glosses painted on it with corresponding gloss degree.

Thanks for you input.

:willy:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Semi gloss, like in the rattle cans, is about a 60% "gloss". Semi-flat, again in the rattle cans, is about a 20% gloss. "Gloss" is 100% gloss, and "Flat" is 0% gloss....At least that's what I've run into.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

6 parts gloss mixed with 4 parts flat, also, mix with an oil based thinner and spray. Holds up nicely, same shine as the eastwood products.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with both ^^^ although i did do my inner fenders in epoxy just because they may get exposed to brake and power steering fluid and i had a can of black industrial on hand and used a flattening powder to get the right sheen.

40% gloss in rattle cans (satin)

we did a whole 16' work trailer in Rustoleum for under 100.00 paint is paint on the working parts (Underside, wheel wells of the car)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rustoleum is good stuff. It takes a while to dry, but it's tough and holds up. I did the underpinnings of my '15 ford with it 6 years ago, as well as some of the upper parts, and it still looks like new. Plus, it's a cinch to match if you get a chip...


----------

